
Ask HN: I missed upgrading to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1 - sidcool
Is there any way I can upgrade now for free?  I don&#x27;t have that kinda dough to upgrade now.  The Bash in Windows 10 is irresistible to me.  I can then get rid of the dual boot Ubuntu on my machine.  Thanks.
======
paralelogram
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/accessibility/windows10upgra...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/accessibility/windows10upgrade)

------
tiernano
A while back, the 8.1 activation key worked with 10... not sure if still the
case...

